# Success to report...



## Steerpike (Dec 14, 2016)

This past fall I entered a writing contest by a chapter of the California Writers Club. I found out over the weekend that my short story won first place. Nice to win, and also nice to receive payment of $0.16 per word, which is easily a professional payment rate. I'm pretty happy about it. Not sure yet when the story will be published.


----------



## Devor (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh that's awesome, Steerpike!  Congratulations!


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you, Devor. I appreciate it!


----------



## Ban (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess you weren't allowed to rewrite the story with some more words?

 Congratulations


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 14, 2016)

Banten said:


> I guess you weren't allowed to rewrite the story with some more words?
> 
> Congratulations



Heh. Nope.  As it was, I came in two words under the word limit, so I guess I left 32 cents on the table


----------



## Ireth (Dec 14, 2016)

That's fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice. Congrats! Where can we read your winning story?


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats, Steerpike! You should use some of that money to buy victory cookies.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 14, 2016)

YAY!!!!! You're an excellent writer and I'm sure the win was well deserved!


----------



## Chessie (Dec 14, 2016)

Word! Congratulations, Steerpike! That's absolutely fantastic.  

*here's to many more sales*


----------



## Incanus (Dec 14, 2016)

Very nice!  Good job.  I hope you'll let us know when and where its being published--


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 14, 2016)

More congratulations from here.

Did they tell you _why_ the story won? We writers mostly get told what we do wrong. It'd be nice to hear what worked, too!


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! The story isn't available yet. I'll post when it is. 

They didn't say why it won - there are a panel of judges who vote and that's all I know 

I didn't get victory cookies, but I did have a beer. Now I need to finish up another story I want to get out to market, and that has been kicking my ass for some time now...


----------



## Reaver (Dec 15, 2016)

Congrats buddy! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. You deserve it.


----------



## Russ (Dec 16, 2016)

That is a substantial accomplishment and a great word rate.  Well done.  Tell us how you spend that cheque!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm late to this thread, but congratulations!


----------

